# Vor dem ersten Posten bitte lesen!



## thE_29 (20. Apr 2005)

Zwei Dinge gleich mal vorweg:

*Java* ist nicht *JavaScript*
Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben. Ihr müsst schon eigene Ideen, bzw. Lösungsvorschläge haben.
Bevor man postet, sollte man sich an ein paar Richtlinien halten!

Bevor du postest benutze bitte die *Forensuche*.
Du kannst eine Frage stellen, aber vergiss die *Netiquette* nicht!
Verwende aussagekräftige Titel und poste dein Thema im jeweiligen Unterforum.
Verwende für Code-Passagen, die Java-Code enthalten die entsprechenden Syntaxhighlighting-Tags: *[code=Java]Hier deinen Java-Code einfügen[/code]*
Es hilft uns nichts wenn du sagst du hast eine Exception oder sonstigen Fehler, du aber weder den Fehler postest, noch Code (wir können nicht hellsehen).
Informationen über deinen Compiler, IDE und Betriebssystem sind auch hilfreich (bei UnsatisfiedLinkError überhaupt).
Wenn du auf dein Problem alleine draufgekommen bist, so poste bitte die Lösung, so dass andere aus deinen Fehlern lernen können.
Zusätzliche nützliche Links:

Java-Core-Tech Tips
Java-Forum - Tutorials Section
Tutorial von Mitgliedern


----------



## Beni (2. Mrz 2006)

Noch was, was vorallem auch euch selbst hilft: macht ein KSKB!

*Von André Uhres:*


			
				André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> KSKB bedeutet:  *K*urzes, *S*elbständiges, *K*ompilierbares *B*eispiel
> Ein KSKB vorzubereiten kostet Anstrengung. Der Lohn: schnellere Lösung des Problems.
> 
> Oft führt es dazu, dass man [size=+1]die Lösung selbst findet[/size], ohne etwas zu posten,
> ...


----------

